# Opening a bank account while bankrupt



## no_moolah (31 Jul 2014)

Hi guys

I was declared bankrupt over in the UK and came back to Ireland recently.

As I've gotten a part time job, I tried to open an account with Ulster Bank as I see many people on this forum recommended them for people who are bankrupt and unemployed etc.

I have just been told that my application was declined and when the branch manager appealed it they still declined it. They did not give me a reason why however they are aware of my situation so I can only presume it's because of that.

Has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas where else I can go to open an account?

Thanks

NM


----------



## RainyDay (31 Jul 2014)

Have you tried your local credit union? Many CUs have full electronic banking now, so salary can be paid into your account electronically.


----------



## no_moolah (31 Jul 2014)

Thanks RainyDay


----------



## Steve Thatcher (8 Aug 2014)

I have been advised that Permanent TSB in Raheny North Dublin, will open an account with a cash card.

Steve Thatcher


----------



## no_moolah (8 Aug 2014)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Margot Tenembaum (20 Feb 2015)

Ulster Bank refused my application for a bank account - even though I was able to provide bankruptcy  discharge confirmation, had never banked with them before and was fully honest throughout. The account was the basic account - no cheque book, overdraft facility etc. Disappointed, as I'd read some AAM posters had been successful re. Ulster Bank, post discharge. It's difficult to move on with your life when opening a basic bank account proves impossible.


----------



## Gerry Canning (20 Feb 2015)

Margot Tenembaum said:


> Ulster Bank refused my application for a bank account - even though I was able to provide bankruptcy  discharge confirmation, had never banked with them before and was fully honest throughout. The account was the basic account - no cheque book, overdraft facility etc. Disappointed, as I'd read some AAM posters had been successful re. Ulster Bank, post discharge. It's difficult to move on with your life when opening a basic bank account proves impossible.


Strange one ?
If you are a discharged bankrupt bank need not know that ,can you  go to another bank and open an account.


----------



## Margot Tenembaum (20 Feb 2015)

It's a question the bank now asks - besides, one's details are on the ICB - current address, previous addresses etc. for 6 years. In addition, one can't approach a bank that was a creditor in bankruptcy as one will be automatically refused. Bit of a nightmare really!!! I wonder do credit unions automatically run credit checks and even if they do, would they permit a discharged bankrupt to open a basic account.


----------

